# Mustard seed



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*seeding nectar plants*

If your goin to sow it and forget it I woud sow a mixture of dutch clover,catnip and sweet clover.The dutch ciover and catnip comes back every year the sweet clover is bi-annual,all three are excellent nectar sources.Good luck.Jack


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I think mustard requires consistant moisture to hold bloom for any length of time. For really easy care I'd put out some sunflower seed. It does well without care.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, sow the mustard. It comes back every year and starts very early in the spring along with the earliest nut trees here. It will continue blooms until the ground dries out hard.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Putz said:


> Yea, sow the mustard. It comes back every year and starts very early in the spring along with the earliest nut trees here. It will continue blooms until the ground dries out hard.


It comes back from seed, but not as a perennial.
Bees *love *mustard flowers, but I have tried planting it in my field, and it doesn't survive nearly as well as in the garden where I can tend it somewhat. The one problem I have with mustard is that the harlequin bugs love it, so I have to battle them during bloom time too.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

just casually it seems like all the winter greens (mustard, turnups, brussel sprouts and such) when they bolt and bloom in the spring are worked pretty hard by the bees. mustards always had a reputation of being an excellent source of early season pollen. we have a wild version of mustard here that seem to do quite well especially on the lighter soils.

another crop (both domestic and wild) that the bees work quite vigorously is onion.


----------



## karu (Mar 1, 2008)

*and CHIVES !!!*



> another crop (both domestic and wild) that the bees work quite vigorously is onion.


I had 2 different kinds of chives blooming through spring/summer - the bees lovvvved it.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

can you dead head mustard and get it to bloom more?
It would not be hard to mow it back when the blooms slow down.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a place where i'm placing my bees that I can plant mustard. Will and area of 25ft. X 100ft. make much difference to a starting up Nuc? I guess what I'm asking is would it be worth planting?


----------

